# HELP - progesterone pessaries and BD?



## louiloui

Hi, 
Today i have been perscribed progesterone pessaries  to be inserted nightly in the vagina, from day 17 onwards. I forgot to ask however if this is ok to do when we are bd on those days? will it affect the sperm?

can any one help?


louiloui


----------



## vixc2000

If you ovulate on day 14 then by the evening of day 17 it probably wouldn't matter...

Vix
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

What are the reasons for you being prescribed progesterone ?  Is it Cyclogest you've been advised to use ? Do you ovulate naturally, do you have low progesterone levels and are your luteal phases (from ovulation to period) particularly short ?  Do you know when you ovulate ?

Once you ovulate an egg only survives for around 12-24hrs after (although sperm can live for about 3-5 days inside us).  If you ovulate before cd17 then ideally you want to be having as much sex as possible for a week before you ovulate....this ensures there's plenty of sperm ready & waiting in your tubes for when egg released so using the progesterone vaginally from cd17 onwards should be fine....if you ovulate later than cd14 then I would perhaps use the progesterone pessaries rectally.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## louiloui

thank you for responding. I don't really know when i ovulate, i usually come on on day 31 so guess that i ovulate approx day 17. It's all so tricky. 

Thanks and i will take your advice


----------

